# When did your milk come in with your second baby?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

DS #2 was born on Wednesday morning. He is nursing really well, much better than his big brother did at first, which makes me so happy. Just curious to hear how long it might take to get my milk in because I don't remember when it did last time.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

When DD1 it took 5 days, but only took 2.5 for DDs 2 and 3. They were both gaining rapidly when we left the hospital.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

My milk came in on day 5. I had a very easy homebirth, he nursed great, lots of skin to skin and unrestricted nursing sessions. I guess it just takes a while for me. We never supplemented and he only lost 6 oz.

eta: that was my second child. With my first child it came in on Day 4.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Nvm.


----------



## happyhousewife06 (May 26, 2008)

by day three it was in


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Day 2 with my second and 5 days with my first. I had problems latching my first and my second nursed like a champ. I'm assuming that's why.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

DD1 - 3 days
DD2 - 5 days
DD3 - 2 days, but nursed throughout the pregnancy so it just kind of changed and wasn't real obvious
DS - 3 days


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

With DD1 it took 6 days. With Dd2 it took two but I nursed through the pregnancy


----------



## Marisgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

My milk came in on the fourth day with my daughter (who is my second child). It wasn't nearly as painful as with my son. I guess because I slightly knew what I was doing? LOL!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

3-4 days for #2 and 3.


----------



## Una (Aug 16, 2008)

My milk came in 2 days after my dd was born.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I have my own answer now. It started coming in during the night, and is officially here today. So about 3 days. I am more voluptuous than I've been in a long while! Baby is very happy, and hopefully this will help clear up his bit of jaundice. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

That's great your milky is in!!! With my first, my milk came in after about 4 days. With dd2, I noticed my breasts filling at 36 hours pp and was fully in by 48 hours.


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)

Almost 3 days here.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

day 3 with #1 (I pumped after feedings though, so that's cheating), day 3 with #2


----------

